

GoDaddy will sell your domain - hillbilly1980
http://todaylessdumb.com/?p=12

======
redspark
so wait, your domain expired, you ignore the emails sent, then after the
redemption period is over, GoDaddy legally sells it. Somehow they are the bad
guy. I know that is an oversimplification, but do their terms and conditions
say they guarantee to change the nameservers during redemption? That way if
you happen to ignore the other methods of communication, you will notice that?

